# Foros Novedades Seminarios, Conferencias y Eventos  I Curso Taller Buenas Prácticas Agrícolas con Énfasis en Global Gap en la Fruticultura

## Bruno Cillóniz

*(Palto, Mango, Chirimoya,Vid, Cítricos y otros temas)*  
El Programa de Doctorado de Agricultura Sustentable de la UNALM (PDAS) en coordinación con el Instituto para el Desarrollo de Acciones Integrales Sostenibles (IDAIS) se complace en presentar el I Curso Taller : *“ Buenas Practicas Agrícolas con Énfasis en Global GAP en la fruticultura”* a realizarse en la Universidad Nacional Agraria la Molina, desde el 06 al 08 de agosto del presente año, este evento será propicio para convocar a técnicos de campo, profesionales, estudiantes y personas interesadas de incursionar en el rubro frutícola o de actualizar sus conocimientos en lo referido.    *Objetivos* Brindar nociones sobre la normatividad Global GAP y su implementación en fundos frutícolas.  Actualizar sobre los lineamientos y normatividades fitosanitarias y otras referidas a la comercialización de los productos frutícolas en los mercados globales. Dar a conocer las experiencias que han y están permitiendo mejorar los estándares de calidad en los sistemas de producción frutícola.*Informes e Inscripciones*  Universidad Nacional Agraria La Molina 
Escuela de Post-Grado 
Doctorado y Maestria en Agricultura Sustentable
Telf. (511) 349 5647 / 349 5669 anexo 372 Telefax. (511) 3498527 
e-mail: pmdas@lamolina.edu.pe    *Enlace:* http://www.lamolina.edu.pe/Postgrado/pdas/eventos/GAP/Temas similares: CURSO INTERNACIONAL DE BUENAS PRÁCTICAS AGRÍCOLAS ENFOCADO EN GLOBALG.A.P. IFA,  VERSIÓN 4.0 PARA FRUTAS Y HORTALIZAS + GRASP (EVALUACIÓN DE PRACTICAS SOCIALES). DÍAS 29, 30 Y 31 DE MAYO DE 2012. CURSO INTERNACIONAL DE BUENAS PRACTICAS AGRICOLAS - NORMATIVA GLOBAL G.A.P VERSION 4.0 Artículo: Europa modifica reglamento de Buenas Prácticas Capacitarán en Buenas Prácticas a cafetaleros y cacaoteros del VRAE Proyecto Buenas Prácticas Agrícolas en el Cultivo del Mango Peruano

----------

